# Chibi Maker



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Great for killing time. 

http://gen8.deviantart.com/art/Chibi-Maker-1-1-346025144

Also, if you make one I wanna see it so post it here.


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

I made one.. It's cute!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

It's me. My soul(?) is coming out of me ^^ because i have to study for exams.








@Joe make a chibi you!


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

omg looks just like me!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

pouria19 said:


> It's me. My soul(?) is coming out of me ^^ because i have to study for exams.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oke


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

My Emily has SAD. Be kind to her.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I made myself.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

@Raeden accurate

^ these are all kawaii af omgggg


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

me, as a cat, giving you a flower










this is so much fun, I'm gonna make tons of these


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

...These chibis needs to be more tougher ...you feel lucky punk ..? :teeth


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Joe said:


> oke


Cute.:clap Reminds me of Hyuga.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

pouria19 said:


> Cute.:clap Reminds me of Hyuga.


watch out for teh dagger, i'm half-man, half-cat and herald from a long line of cute british assassins.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Hehe :3


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Aw yeahhhhh



















Haha you guys are adorable.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Joe said:


> watch out for teh dagger, i'm half-man, half-cat and herald from a long line of cute british assassins.


May your deadliness forgive me for comparing you with an incestive malfunctioning boat AI.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

pouria19 said:


> May your deadliness forgive me for comparing you with an incestive malfunctioning boat AI.


hyuuga will have to settle with being my boat friend instead


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i wonder if anybody will guess who the first is supposed to be.

the second is mi (vaguely)

the level of kawaii tho..


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Joe said:


> hyuuga will have to settle with being my boat friend instead


As you wish



Glass-Shards said:


> i wonder if anybody will guess who the first is supposed to be.
> 
> the second is mi (vaguely)
> 
> the level of kawaii tho..


Is he Light?
I'm having a kawaii attack seeing all these chibi guys.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

pouria19 said:


> As you wish
> 
> Is he Light?
> I'm having a kawaii attack seeing all these chibi guys.


Good to know he's at least somewhat recognizable.

The kawaii in this thread though. :blush


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Im totally badass.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

AHHHH~ SO GOOD! This is THE GREATEST THING EVERRR!!! @[email protected] Made my day xD


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Lol sorry, so addicted to this now @[email protected]


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

^ Nice!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Haha awesome, I love these things.

I guess this is semi accurate right now though I'm not wearing glasses or headphones at this moment, and my hairs a bit shorter and darker. I am drinking though:


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Arghhhh!!!










I gave up on the wings or tail cause 2 swords are making him look more badass.










A more peaceful one.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

tee hee


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Accurate


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

So many awesome things just happening in this thread xD


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

I just want to squee at all of these!


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

I tried to make myself. It's pretty accurate, I'll say.


----------



## Avesatani (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Avesatani (Jan 20, 2015)

Avesatani said:


> View attachment 59226


not me ofc. image of my future wife :b


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

This thread needs some fitting music for further inspiration lmao!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

This thread deserves a bump.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Let's go practice medicine


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Hope she's ok with me being a vampire









Oops! Just woke up...


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

,


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------

